# How Often Should We Have Pen Exchanges?



## Johnathan (Feb 14, 2006)

How often do you think we should have pen exchanges? Please remember that members are not obligated to participate. As many of us are so busy in life, this will give those a better chance to not feel that if they have miss an exchange, they will not have to wait for another year to come around. Thank you in advance for your comments.


----------



## Johnathan (Feb 14, 2006)

I think that this would spread them out quite nice. People could participate every time or once a year.


----------



## wayneis (Feb 14, 2006)

I'm happy with the way we designed it.

Wayne


----------



## gerryr (Feb 16, 2006)

I understand the frustration of finding this site just after it's too late to participate, but I think if it's more than once a year, it will lose it's magic.


----------



## JimGo (Feb 16, 2006)

I agree with Gerry.  I joined last year just after the sign up.  I was very happy that Mudder decided to put this one together!


----------



## Dario (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> <br />I understand the frustration of finding this site just after it's too late to participate, but I think if it's more than once a year, it will lose it's magic.



I agree, if we do it more often, there is a tendency for people to get tired of it.

Once a year seems perfect.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Feb 16, 2006)

I also agree with once per year.


----------



## TheHeretic (Feb 16, 2006)

I do like the once a year as well.  There are some things that just dont seem to work out more if we do it more.   

Dean
Columbus OH


----------



## Darley (Feb 16, 2006)

If I may say, once a year and around October or November month, like that we can have anothe pressy for Christmas, HOW THAT!![][]


----------



## Jim15 (Feb 17, 2006)

Even though I wasn't here for the last one I think once a year is good.


jim


----------



## stilgar (Feb 18, 2006)

I just joined and I agree with once a year.  To add pens to my collection, I would want it more [] but once a year would be better.


----------



## angboy (Feb 18, 2006)

I did get to participate in the recent pen exchange, and I'm one who voted for more than one a year. Since there are 53% of the people who voted that said they thought two or more times per year, maybe there'd be some way that some volunteer could keep track of people interested in doing it, and then organize one after the list grew to some predetermined number of people? 

It's just a thought and I don't know if Jeff would have any problem with it, but it might be a way to satisfy everyone. Then maybe the regular yearly one could just be run the way it's been run. Any of us could approach someone else and offer to trade pens at any time, but this might just be a way to be able to organize it so that you could trade with someone other than people you already know.


----------



## woodpens (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by angboy_
> <br />I did get to participate in the recent pen exchange, and I'm one who voted for more than one a year. Since there are 53% of the people who voted that said they thought two or more times per year, maybe there'd be some way that some volunteer could keep track of people interested in doing it, and then organize one after the list grew to some predetermined number of people?


I don't think anybody would mind that a bunch of us voluntarily organize a pen swap. It's not much different than a group buy. Some people will participate and some won't. I don't have the free time to organize it myself, but I would be happy to participate.


----------



## Johnathan (Feb 18, 2006)

Like I said, I'd be willing to do the organizing but I first need Jeff's ok, and second, enough people to want to. I think that an exchange really forces you to either try new things or work on perfecting your technique. So many things can't be seen by the regular client that can be picked up by the eye of another penmaker. I just think it would force me to become better inside having a wonderful experience.

So, Jeff, what do you think? and 
Does anyone want to do this? I was thinking sometime this summer.[]


----------



## jwoodwright (Feb 18, 2006)

I like the big exchange for November, like Serge noted, an extra Christmas present.

This said, I also like the idea of a quarterly pen swap and also a blank swap.  This way new members will be included.

The blank swap would be nice, as you would receive wood not local to you.  I.E.  I have Alaskan Birch and Cottonwood and Corian Scraps.

Some of you harvest Mesquite, Apple, Pear, Cherry, Osage Orange, Elm, Walnut and others.

I also agree that sending a pen will give you a great review of your skill and workmanship.  You can stare at an image on the screen, however, actually holding and using the pen is the best review.

Hopefully, nobody will be overly critical and comment on the open forum.  Critique is needed, Criticism isn't.[]


----------



## Mudder (Feb 27, 2006)

I would also like to give a thumbs up for a fall swap. My shop is unheated and not pleasant to work in during the Winter. Maybe begin the sign up in September and have a Halloween deadline?


----------



## Daniel (Feb 27, 2006)

The Yahoo group used to have a charity pen thing loosly once a month. they ran pen in the hat trades sporadically every couple of months. but that is the yahoo group and part of what makes the yahoo group what it is.
likewise this group has started its own things and doing it in it's own way. for the most part it seems things get going here when one individual decides they will organize it. sort of a pot luck, no schedule. see what happens today type atmosphere. I like it that way. 
what I would like to see is a standard that makes it clear that it is O.K. to start one up if your willing to be resonsible for it's managment.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Feb 27, 2006)

A potential disadvantage to a fall/early winter swap is that can be a busy time of the year - not only with pen making/sales/shows, but also with family.


----------



## vaxination (Mar 4, 2006)

ok, as a newbie to this site... what is this pen exchange all about?  gosh, i feel dumb asking this question.  i assume it means exchanging pens with others on the forum, but there are so many members (which equals a bunch of pens).  so before i start assuming too much can someone fill me in (so i won't feel so dumb).


----------



## Bev Polmanteer (Mar 4, 2006)

I think Mudder has a great idea with the October thing. A full month to sign up is enough tho. And for those of us that feel twice a year would be nice, lets make it April 30 deadline! How about that??[][8D][8D]


----------



## Bev Polmanteer (Mar 4, 2006)

Vaxination, (don't have a real name to call you!) 
The pen exchange works this way: All the names are put into hats then a name is drawn from each hat and the first person drawn makes a pen for the second person drawn.  This is done until all are paired.  That way you may make a pen for John Doe, and Suzie Smith will make one for you! So you only have to make one pen!
Also, welcome to the forum!


----------

